# Worldmark 10k points trade for Cancun April 1-8/2023 on RCI or II ??



## At Sea Beach (Dec 30, 2022)

I have never Joined RCI or II before, I am a Total newb.
I have 20k in Worldmark account annually (I can NOT book Windham)

& I have 10K points I need to use by 4/30/23
I want to trade this 10k for a 1BR, Non Inclusive, Cancun for Apr1-9/2023  Ocean view minimum, maybe at the Royal Mayan or Royal Islander? (Other recommendations?)
Is this trade remotely possible?
I was told 2 different things from RCI, one consultant stated 10k WM points was worth 21K value credits with RCI?
But later in day a different rep told me 10K WM, only worth 10K value credits on RCI!? Which is it?
Which is better for this trade?  RCI or II ?
Does anyone have an account they could give me an idea if this trade is even possible? (Keeping in mind a new RCI or II account takes up to 8 weeks to be active?)
(I think I could get 1 week for 10k at the WM on Isla Mujeres.. but Me & my wife & teenage daughter, want to be front center on Cancun Hotel zone beach)
(We want more of a family resort with full kitchen Non incl)

So what about Interval International? It seems they have more Non inclusive resorts in Cancun? Would I have  better chance with II than RCI?

A 2nd question.. I also own 4 weeks at Maui Sunset Kihei. , Ocean view top floor, Weeks 45-49
I do NOT have plans to trade these at this time, But info has been hard to find on what the tradeble value would be for Maui Sunset on RCI or II?
Thanks in advance for any help,


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 30, 2022)

I think that at this late date (four months before you want to check in) you'd be very hard pressed to join RCI or II, set up your account, make a deposit, and find an exact exchange like that.  Quality exchanges on either company generally require setting up an advance exchange request search.  The odds of that resort during that time frame just laying out in open inventory is very, very slim, if at all.

You'd be far ahead of the game to try and arrange a direct swap with someone who can directly book the resort you want for those dates.  Then you can make an equitable WM booking for them.  Your value would be the 10K WM credits, so roughly  ~1bedroom unit at most WM locations.  If that worked for that other party, then you'd be good to go.  Trying to set up and make an exchange this close in very probably wouldn't work for you.

As an aside:  Your WM credits don't "have to be used" by April 30th.  You can book *anything* in WM for as far out as possible after that date, just to hold the credits so they don't expire.  Then, when you find a WM resort you do want to book, you call in and ask the agent to switch the reservation for you.  You can do this even after the credits have technically expired, as long as they're tied to that far-out booking.  (Note that you cannot do the switch yourself - your expired credits will disappear and will be gone. But the person on the phone can switch the credits for you.) That way you can save those credits from being wasted.

Dave


----------



## At Sea Beach (Dec 30, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I think that at this late date (four months before you want to check in) you'd be very hard pressed to join RCI or II, set up your account, make a deposit, and find an exact exchange like that.  Quality exchanges on either company generally require setting up an advance exchange request search.  The odds of that resort during that time frame just laying out in open inventory is very, very slim, if at all.
> 
> You'd be far ahead of the game to try and arrange a direct swap with someone who can directly book the resort you want for those dates.  Then you can make an equitable WM booking for them.  Your value would be the 10K WM credits, so roughly  ~1bedroom unit at most WM locations.  If that worked for that other party, then you'd be good to go.  Trying to set up and make an exchange this close in very probably wouldn't work for you.
> 
> ...


Great info! thanks! any suggestions for a direct swap? Should I post a WTT ad on TUG?
I need to improve my planning as we will be having 20k points coming Apr 2024.. and every year..

Has anyone had success trading 10K Worldmark for 1 wk Cancun? RCI or II?
RCI has the Royal Mayan & The Royal Islander, maybe a couple others?

Interval has more?

Bel Air Collection Resort & Spa Cancún PNP,
Cancún Clipper Club  CCC
 Imperial Fiesta Club at Casa Maya
Laguna Suites & Beach Club LGU
MÍA Hotel Cancún CLB
NYX Hotel Cancun AVG
The Royal Cancún Cancún,  CII
The Royal Islander Cancún,  ROI
Villa del Palmar Cancún Beach Resort and Spa Cancún,  VGR (Stayed here once, but did not like the beach like the Hotel zone)
The Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort Cancún,  WLR
The Westin Resort & Spa, Cancun WCU
World International Vacation Club - Coral Mar  COM


----------



## CO skier (Dec 30, 2022)

At Sea Beach said:


> I want to trade this 10k for a 1BR, Non Inclusive, Cancun for Apr1-9/2023  Ocean view minimum, maybe at the Royal Mayan or Royal Islander? (Other recommendations?)
> Is this trade remotely possible?


I am brand new to RCI through WorldMark, but your desired trades appear "highly unlikely".  Plus, RCI exchangers rarely get even medium best views, unless every unit at the resort has "ocean views".

I entered your dates.  7 Hotels available in the Hotel Zone on the beach.  Only one non-inclusive:  Krystal International Vacation Club, 1 bedroom Friday, April 7-14, 2023, 9,000 credits.




At Sea Beach said:


> Does anyone have an account they could give me an idea if this trade is even possible? (Keeping in mind a new RCI or II account takes up to 8 weeks to be active?)


I logged into my account and signed-up through the RCI exchanges tab for $99.  It was supposed to take only 48 hours or something for the account to become active.  I never received any notification that my RCI account was active, but I tried the "RCI exchanges" in my account dropdown menu a couple weeks later, clicked on various buttons and I was in!  Booked my first Last Call vacation.  (Maybe it did take only 48 hours to become active.)


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 30, 2022)

Happy to help.  I just sold my WorldMark 12K account, so I understand about the need to use or lose those credits.  There are tricks, but you need to work the system.

I don't know where you'd be best served to arrange a swap.  Certainly any and all ads you can put up would be good.  At this point, you may not be able to trade out - most folks like to plan well in advance, and the booking availability may already be gone.  But you might be able to set something up for a future trip.

Push comes to shove, book WM Isla Mujeres. I'm told it's decent, but I've never stayed there.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Dec 30, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> (Note that you cannot do the switch yourself - your expired credits will disappear and will be gone. But the person on the phone can switch the credits for you.) That way you can save those credits from being wasted.


It is possible to cancel a reservation with expired credits and rebook for another reservation online.  1)  The rebooking must be done the same day, 2) the new reservation must consume at least the number of expired credits from the cancelled reservation, 3)  the sequence is critical whether booking online or through reservations -- cancel the reservation with expired credits _First_, then book the replacement reservation.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 30, 2022)

CO skier said:


> It is possible to cancel a reservation with expired credits and rebook for another reservation online.  1)  The rebooking must be done the same day, 2) the new reservation must consume at least the number of expired credits from the cancelled reservation, 3)  the sequence is critical whether booking online or through reservations -- cancel the reservation with expired credits _First_, then book the replacement reservation.



Good to know - I wasn't aware it could be done by the person.  But I'm so hamfisted when doing things like that, I'd rather call in and let someone else handle the heavy lifting.  

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Dec 30, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Good to know - I wasn't aware it could be done by the person.  But I'm so hamfisted when doing things like that, I'd rather call in and let someone else handle the heavy lifting.
> 
> Dave


Now that hold times are back to something reasonable, calling in is an option.

I d-i-y rebooked some reservations with expired credits online (post Covid) and saved hours from waiting on hold.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 30, 2022)

CO skier said:


> Now that hold times are back to something reasonable, calling in is an option.
> 
> I d-i-y rebooked some reservations with expired credits online (post Covid) and saved hours from waiting on hold.



Those Hold times were killer.  I've sold my WorldMark as of a month ago, so I won't miss all the waiting.  Good to hear they've shortened the wait times.

Dave


----------



## At Sea Beach (Dec 30, 2022)

CO skier said:


> I am brand new to RCI through WorldMark, but your desired trades appear "highly unlikely".  Plus, RCI exchangers rarely get even medium best views, unless every unit at the resort has "ocean views".
> 
> I entered your dates.  7 Hotels available in the Hotel Zone on the beach.  Only one non-inclusive:  Krystal International Vacation Club, 1 bedroom Friday, April 7-14, 2023, 9,000 credits.
> 
> ...


Thank you for signing in and sharing that RCI info, very helpful!

A gal on a WM forum posted that II only has 3 available for that 1st week of April, all of them All-Inclusive,  Beach Palace, Ocean Spa and TRS Coral.

I need to plan more.. but for the spontaneity side of my family..
Today, on ebay there was a 4 night stay starting TOMMORROW, New Years eve available @
4-1/2 star Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort Villa-Cancun Non inclusive, 1 Bedroom for $250 total on Ebay!! (They lowered price today) and even suggested I make an offer!! 
Airfare was not bad using SW from Sea and Alaska on return.. using all points.. about 60,000 all in, for 3 of us.
 $250 Rental car, 
Tempting.. but would have been crazy pack & 5:35 AM flight.. Listing Still up at this time...​


----------



## JWM2021 (Dec 31, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I think that at this late date (four months before you want to check in) you'd be very hard pressed to join RCI or II, set up your account, make a deposit, and find an exact exchange like that.  Quality exchanges on either company generally require setting up an advance exchange request search.  The odds of that resort during that time frame just laying out in open inventory is very, very slim, if at all.
> 
> You'd be far ahead of the game to try and arrange a direct swap with someone who can directly book the resort you want for those dates.  Then you can make an equitable WM booking for them.  Your value would be the 10K WM credits, so roughly  ~1bedroom unit at most WM locations.  If that worked for that other party, then you'd be good to go.  Trying to set up and make an exchange this close in very probably wouldn't work for you.
> 
> ...


I am brand new to time share.  How does direct exchange typically work?

If it weren't such a tight time frame I actually might be up for the trade in question (we have some newly acquired RCI points and some desire to visit some of the western national parks), but:
The only resort I see that matches for 4/1 check in is Sunset Royal #2465.  For the week in question, its 47k points (the studios are 31k points).  I don't think I would give up 47K points and pay the exchange fee (and guest certificate) for the 10k WM credits (maybe I should but that's my first inclination).  I know everything is negotiable, but if I were to ask my theoretical trading-partner to pay the exchange fee, wouldn't he be better off just depositing his ownership and deal with RCI instead of me?  Time crunch aside.

I see the 4/7 to 4/14 referenced in another post for 36k points.  Are the 9k credits listed in that post WM credits?

Thanks


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 31, 2022)

JWM2021 said:


> I am brand new to time share.  How does direct exchange typically work?
> 
> If it weren't such a tight time frame I actually might be up for the trade in question (we have some newly acquired RCI points and some desire to visit some of the western national parks), but:
> The only resort I see that matches for 4/1 check in is Sunset Royal #2465.  For the week in question, its 47k points (the studios are 31k points).  I don't think I would give up 47K points and pay the exchange fee (and guest certificate) for the 10k WM credits (maybe I should but that's my first inclination).  I know everything is negotiable, but if I were to ask my theoretical trading-partner to pay the exchange fee, wouldn't he be better off just depositing his ownership and deal with RCI instead of me?  Time crunch aside.
> ...



This is not my thread, so you'd have to ask the OP what he's willing to do.  Start a private conversation and hash out what each of you is willing to do, with the goal of you both getting a fair deal. 

A direct exchange is just that - an agreement between the parties involved.  One of you books the resort the other one wants, and the other person books an equitable resort that you want. You work out details, you both have your vacations, and that's that.  Consider that one person who can book the resort the second person wants makes the reservation, adding in whatever extra fees are involved, so there is a known value/cost involved.  That is normally done by someone who owns at the resort in question, so it's a straight up swap between you.

You can't legally rent exchanges from RCI or II, so private details of that situation would be between you and the other party. For example, they might be willing to send their "friend" a "thank you gift" <wink wink> that just happens to be the same amount as the fees involved. But it isn't renting, if you're giving it to your "friend." One must tread lightly.  If RCI or II finds out you've rented an exchange, (which you would never, ever do, of course), there could be severe consequences, and could result in forfeiture of the exchange involved, and the possibility of being banned from membership in that exchange company.  That's why it works better if both parties own at the resorts being booked.  So it's an even swap.

As explained in the posts above, an RCI (or II) exchange is a crapshoot on the best of days, and if there is a short lead time, as OP has expressed, it'd be just about impossible to put together. By the time OP had things set up, the available time would likely be gone.

OP owns WorldMark. If you booked them a one bedroom at a resort they want, for example, they could book you a one bedroom at the WM resort you want. The rest is between the two of you.

Dave


----------



## JWM2021 (Dec 31, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> This is not my thread, so you'd have to ask the OP what he's willing to do.  Start a private conversation and hash out what each of you is willing to do, with the goal of you both getting a fair deal.
> 
> A direct exchange is just that - an agreement between the parties involved.  One of you books the resort the other one wants, and the other person books an equitable resort that you want. You work out details, you both have your vacations, and that's that.  Consider that one person who can book the resort the second person wants makes the reservation, adding in whatever extra fees are involved, so there is a known value/cost involved.  That is normally done by someone who owns at the resort in question, so it's a straight up swap between you.
> 
> ...


Thanks.  I knew you could not rent a RCI exchange, I just got caught up in the discussion.  Frankly, paying someone's exchange fee doesn't feel like renting but I guess any exchange of money for something is technically doing so.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 31, 2022)

JWM2021 said:


> Thanks.  I knew you could not rent a RCI exchange, I just got caught up in the discussion.  Frankly, paying someone's exchange fee doesn't feel like renting but I guess any exchange of money for something is technically doing so.



I think the term "renting" in this case means you are providing an exchange to someone other than yourself or someone you know.  A lot of people do it, but there are risks involved.  It isn't something I've ever done, nor would I recommend it.

I think OP in this case needs to figure a different way to book the resort he wants, unless there is someone who can book it directly, with a guest certificate for them.  That way nobody risks getting burned.

Dave


----------



## JWM2021 (Dec 31, 2022)

Thanks.  Trying to learn the ins and outs.  So if you weren't an owner at that particular resort, but rather used RCI for a straight up swap (no money) would that still be verboten (I went and read the terms at RCI and it basically says no commercial use which frankly is VERY broad and would, at least as far as I know, include barter)?


----------



## At Sea Beach (Dec 31, 2022)

JWM2021 said:


> I am brand new to time share.  How does direct exchange typically work?
> 
> If it weren't such a tight time frame I actually might be up for the trade in question (we have some newly acquired RCI points and some desire to visit some of the western national parks), but:
> The only resort I see that matches for 4/1 check in is Sunset Royal #2465.  For the week in question, its 47k points (the studios are 31k points).  I don't think I would give up 47K points and pay the exchange fee (and guest certificate) for the 10k WM credits (maybe I should but that's my first inclination).  I know everything is negotiable, but if I were to ask my theoretical trading-partner to pay the exchange fee, wouldn't he be better off just depositing his ownership and deal with RCI instead of me?  Time crunch aside.
> ...


Thank you for joining conversation discussing ideas for helping me out.
That Resort Sunset Royal looks real nice, but it seems is all-inclusive?  but we are looking for a non-inclusive as my family usually would do a lot of traveling across the peninsula half the time. I have read some resorts you could "opt out" of the all-inclusive? But might get the cold shoulder from staff?

I have spent 6 weeks on the Yucatan.. I loved it & and there is lots more to discover and visit there and the "beach days" we want to be in the Hotel zone.

Meanwhile,  trying to learn & decide between RCI or II for future similar trades? It sounds like neither RCI or II, has a current Non-inclusive availability for my date in 2023? 
It sounds like you have to utilize the wait list for higher demand locations and times.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 31, 2022)

At Sea Beach said:


> Meanwhile,  trying to learn & decide between RCI or II for future similar trades? It sounds like neither RCI or II, has a current Non-inclusive availability for my date in 2023?
> It sounds like you have to utilize the wait list for higher demand locations and times.



The issue with exchanging, is that the good exchanges go first - sometimes before they are ever made public.  That is what the OGS (Ongoing Search) option is about.  So when a good deposit is made, it goes to the oldest on-file OGS that it matches.  At the end of things, the stuff you see sitting in open inventory is the leftovers.  And in this case, it's the All-Inclusive exchanges nobody wants to pay for.  (My opinion:  Why go someplace known for such great restaurants and local food, and then be forced to pay an outrageous daily fee to eat every meal at the resort?)  So while your wishes may be only for the best exchange possible, the results you're seeing right now is why exchanging is such a crapshoot.  The good deposits are long gone.

If you want to book those resorts, set up your RCI account through WorldMark, pay all the membership fees and so forth, and put in an OGS with RCI for the resort you want.  I think you can search up to 24 months ahead of your desired checkin dates.  Give them a range of dates you'll accept, so you have the best chance of matching a deposit.  *IF* that deposit comes in, RCI will notify you, and you can accept the exchange.  That's when you book your airfare and such.  If's a delicate dance, and can be difficult to get, as I've been saying all along.

As for whether RCI or II has the best exchanges:  RCI is larger, so will have a broader list of resort deposits they'll accept.  But II tends to have better quality resorts.  So you'd want to decide which resorts you want to exchange into, and find out which exchange company works with that resort.  Then you can decide which to join.  Or join them both, and increase your odds of getting what you want.

Dave


----------



## At Sea Beach (Dec 31, 2022)

I just joined both today. The II was asking for my purchase dates of WM & MS, I did not have info avail so I guessed.  Hopefully not critical.


----------



## JWM2021 (Dec 31, 2022)

At Sea Beach said:


> Thank you for joining conversation discussing ideas for helping me out.
> That Resort Sunset Royal looks real nice, but it seems is all-inclusive?  but we are looking for a non-inclusive as my family usually would do a lot of traveling across the peninsula half the time. I have read some resorts you could "opt out" of the all-inclusive? But might get the cold shoulder from staff?
> 
> I have spent 6 weeks on the Yucatan.. I loved it & and there is lots more to discover and visit there and the "beach days" we want to be in the Hotel zone.
> ...


The RCI site says that particular resort is all-inclusive optional.  I went to confirm but the web site is "down for maintenance." But I'm pretty sure it was because it's one of the search filters that I selected.

checked today (1/1/23).  RCI at least thinks its optional.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 1, 2023)

At Sea Beach said:


> I just joined both today. The II was asking for my purchase dates of WM & MS, I did not have info avail so I guessed.  Hopefully not critical.



Did you join through the WorldMark portal, or directly on the RCI and II websites? If not, you may want to call into WM on Monday and ask for the people in charge of setting up those accounts to get involved.

Dave


----------



## At Sea Beach (Jan 6, 2023)

OK, I am now both a RCI & II Member! Accounts activated at II and ready to make deposit at RCi.
I have 10k Worldmark (Not Wyndham)  points to deposit/use with each.
My destination is  Cancun, 1st week of April Sat-Sat,  at the Royal Islander or Royal Mayan both 2023 & 2024.
Our April 2023 dates, the trip may not happen? because of a family member health issue & it may be to late to book a room for 1st week of Apr 2023 due to availability?
So my thought is to use the WM 10k points which expire first (Apr 30 2023) to search as far-down-the-road as possible? say book trip for April 2024 ?

Then I will use my "Newer WM points" (Which are good till Apr 2024) to search for the questionable Apr 2023 trip?
That way, if the 2023 trip does not materialize, I still have a year for flexibility to do do something else with the points?

To summarize:
Use 10K WM points (expiring  4/30/2023) for 2024 trip.
Use  10K WM points (Expiring 4/30/2024) for 2023 trip.

Hope this makes sense? Will this work?
One other thing, it looks like II only has The Royal Islander?  but RCi has both the R Islander &  R Mayan?
Thanks for any help advice!


----------



## At Sea Beach (Sunday at 6:05 PM)

At Sea Beach said:


> OK, I am now both a RCI & II Member! Accounts activated at II and ready to make deposit at RCi.
> I have 10k Worldmark (Not Wyndham)  points to deposit/use with each.
> My destination is  Cancun, 1st week of April Sat-Sat,  at the Royal Islander or Royal Mayan both 2023 & 2024.
> Our April 2023 dates, the trip may not happen? because of a family member health issue & it may be to late to book a room for 1st week of Apr 2023 due to availability?
> ...


Just found out the Royal Islander RTU Time share units are ending, resort being sold. 2024 unlikely available?
Is the Royal Mayan  still in good available standing?


----------



## whackedspinach (Wednesday at 2:21 PM)

At Sea Beach said:


> So my thought is to use the WM 10k points which expire first (Apr 30 2023) to search as far-down-the-road as possible? say book trip for April 2024 ?
> 
> Then I will use my "Newer WM points" (Which are good till Apr 2024) to search for the questionable Apr 2023 trip?
> That way, if the 2023 trip does not materialize, I still have a year for flexibility to do do something else with the points?
> ...



Someone correct me if I am wrong, but the system will "shuffle" the credits so the oldest credits are consumed first. So the night after you make your second booking, the expiring credits would move to the April 2023 trip. There's nothing wrong with that, I just wanted to point it out.

Additionally, due to the booking window, you would have to wait until March to book your April 2024 trip, right?


----------



## HudsHut (Yesterday at 10:31 AM)

@whackedspinach

@At Sea Beach  is making an Exchange. The Exchange can happen whenever the inventory appears in RCI or Interval International.


----------

